# Shipping to FFL



## Booksie1004 (Feb 24, 2015)

How does this work I don't have any expiernece but have a good trade in place if I can ship for a decent price


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Go to this link and see if it will answer your questions.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Support/Suppor ... faqid=1118

 Al


----------

